# 50mm macro vs. 60mm macro on aps-c body



## tome223 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello I have the 60mm macro and will likely be upgrading to the 6d or 5diii in the next few weeks. I really like the 60mm macro but obviously vant use it with the 5d3. However I do have a t3i for work stuff and do use macro frequently. 

So, I am trying to decide if I should I sell the 60mm and get the 50mm macro so I can use it on _both_ the t3i and 5diii....or is the 60mm macro so much better than the 50mm on an aps-c body that I should keep it? 

I eventually want the 100mm f2.8 l macro with is but that is about a year away...

Thanks!


----------



## AdamJ (Dec 10, 2012)

The image from the 50mm macro at its 1:2 maximum magnification would be less magnified than the 1:1 image you currently get from your 60mm. If you have the option of continuing to use your EF-S 60mm on an APS-C body, I'd recommend you do that for the time being.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 10, 2012)

Sell your 60mm and get the 100mm F2.8 macro USM non-L (much better than 60mm and 50mm macro lenses). This lens will fit both your APS-C and FF bodies. You'll be able to get this lens at almost half of the price of the L version and IQ is pretty much the same. If you want some samples, you can go to my flickr account. My pictures might fail to give justice on how marvelous this lens is but it will give you at least some idea of what I'm saying. I'm currently using Canon 500D body and the 100mm macro non-L lens. And don't worry, it's also an excellent portrait lens. I forgot, 60mm and 100mm price difference is only around $100. 

Just some of my favorites from my collection...


----------

